# Newby help



## Rphearn (Jul 30, 2012)

I purchased a pup last week from Hard Rock Kennels in Atlanta. This is the first dog I've had papers on and I'm kinda confused on bloodline/pedigree. I've tried to do my research on parents and grandparents and only get so far. Is the a registry that you can search ukc numbers at?
Here's what I've got so far with the pup:

Sire is: 'pr'ultimate blues dr. Love
UKC no. A426,393

Dam is: 'pr'ultimate blues lil mix dangerous
UKC no. A406,056


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

here is the pedigree for the dad you can click it to a larger pedigree if you want 
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

I cant find much on the other dog. If you have the puppy slip just send it in and they will send back the entire pedigree. Or if you have the dams parents name post them up.


----------



## Rphearn (Jul 30, 2012)

Dams parents are listed as Momba and Brave Heart


----------



## Rphearn (Jul 30, 2012)

no luck with finding the dams parents online. Ill be sending the papers in this week.


----------

